

Why Failure is Good - bemmu
http://www.kimmosblog.com/2008/12/07/on-failure/

======
jeeringmole
"Dealing with failure is easy: Work hard to improve. Success is also easy to
handle: You've solved the wrong problem. Work hard to improve." Alan Perlis,
Epigrams in Programming (#101) <http://www.cs.yale.edu/quotes.html>

------
flashgordon
liked the bit about "blame everybody, and then blame yourself (because you are
the real cause)". Wouldnt a lot of world's problem be solved if people
actually started blaming themselves? Ofcourse lawers may not like that option
as it dries out their chances of suing someone frivolously!!

